# I Need some nic



## Dietz (24/12/16)

Hey everyone,

So I have made my 1st DIY purchase and am waiting for it now. I did not take Nic though as I dont think I will use much.

Is there any one who is willing to sell me a small (10 - 20ml) amount of Nic? 
I am in the Bonaero Park Area but can travel around East Rand.

Thanks!
D


----------



## Dietz (28/12/16)

I am willing to pay double to cost for 10ml?


----------



## craigb (28/12/16)

Dietz said:


> I am willing to pay double to cost for 10ml?


when does your delivery arrive?


----------



## Dietz (28/12/16)

craigb said:


> when does your delivery arrive?


I just spoke to Vapowave and I am trying to find out if the package has been collected by the courier yet, If not them Im collecting today. But if they have already collected it, I will probably only get it on Friday.


----------



## Dietz (28/12/16)

Okay, they collected this morning, so Its Tomorrow or Friday


----------



## craigb (28/12/16)

Dietz said:


> I just spoke to Vapowave and I am trying to find out if the package has been collected by the courier yet, If not them Im collecting today. But if they have already collected it, I will probably only get it on Friday.



ah sheeet, the uncertainty of it all.

pm'd you my number, can try help you out with some nicotine

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

